# Best 3D sight at a budget



## Lefty87 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey guys, looking to shoot open class next year and I am looking at getting a roll up sight. Which model would be the best for me and budget friendly, thanks.


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

Budget meaning under 200 or 150?, also you could get a very good sight on here for a better price than new but it is used, so if buying new I'd say a HHA Optimizer but used, I'd look for a good axcel sight under 250

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowoflife18 (Apr 17, 2016)

Or extreme archery products. They have one called the voyager its around 100 I believe

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

Check out the sword titan sight. It's a great sight and won't break you.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Open class on a budget? Good luck. lol Best bet is used, here or eBay.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to the classifieds and look for a cbe quad lite, they are freaking awesome and you can get them cheap.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Davis the system!
around 200, bought one last year its been a good setup

http://davissights.com/the-system-builder.php


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Padgett said:


> Go to the classifieds and look for a cbe quad lite, they are freaking awesome and you can get them cheap.


That is exactly what I would do. I've bought a lot of stuff from the classifieds.


----------



## Monkeykingz (Nov 18, 2016)

classified ad helps a lot


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

You will always be just one purchase away......


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Davis sight


----------



## archeryaddict7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Padgett said:


> Go to the classifieds and look for a cbe quad lite, they are freaking awesome and you can get them cheap.


this


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

just remember one thing buy the best you can afford because if you don't you'll bee buying another then you're spending money again and there goes your budget. Myself I would save up and buy one of the CBE sights. In my opinion they are some of the best sights on the market. I have a pro lite that was made by Joe when he owned the company back before he sold to Scott archery and retired and I'll never let that go. That the kind of quality they are


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

Padgett said:


> Go to the classifieds and look for a cbe quad lite, they are freaking awesome and you can get them cheap.


^^^^this right here^^^^


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

PM me if you are interested in an Axcel CXL with 9" bar. I just sold my target bow and don't plan on shooting tournaments anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shootwithkids (Feb 15, 2014)

Tag for Davis.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

Keep an eye in the classifieds....I scored a CBE Vertex with case and tapes for $140 on here last summer.


----------



## rhath (Feb 11, 2016)

I agree with Mudd32. You can get some real good deals from the classifieds on here. You can also find some good deals on Ebay. i see a lot of people in this thread recommending the CBE sights, I would agree with them. I had a sword Maximus pro ( and I'd sell it cheap) but just upgraded to the CBE Tek Hybrid that I found for $175 , night and day difference in the sights, I'm way happier with the CBE.


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been happy with davis. Can't beat his customer service.


----------



## Gunny430 (Jan 5, 2017)

davis


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If buying new Davis is the best buy for the money. Used sights can be had fairly cheap if you look & have time.


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

i really like Extreme Archery. i have three and would buy another, an do recommend. last years model,new, will have a good price. also you have reviews to go off ... just sayin'


----------



## onedawg69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Padgett said:


> Go to the classifieds and look for a cbe quad lite, they are freaking awesome and you can get them cheap.


^^^^^This!!!


----------

